# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  IRC(тру чат): как к нам попасть

## pulsewave

*1. для любителей вебчатов*
http://ircinfo.ru/gate
либо http://www.wenet.ru/cgi-bin/irc.cgi 
канал(channel): #su

*2. ирк клиенты в браузерах*
Opera, SeaMonkey(Mozilla), Firefox(с плагином ChatZilla), Maxthon 2
irc://irc.wenet.ru/su

*3. mIRC*
качаем pIRC Script
запускаем, заходим в pIRC Меню -> Настройки pIRC
прописываем #su в автозаход 

тыкаем на Подключить

меняем ник командой "/nick ник"

----------


## Майкл_Фарадей

товарищ,вы бы потолковей объяснили...а то мну пыталсо подключиться,но,видите ли, не выходит...



> Подключение к ircworld.ru ... (6667)
>  * Невозможно подключиться к серверу (Соединение прервано по тайм-ауту)


 разрулите проблемку-ка плииз...

----------


## Betta

вы издеваетесь,мне его минут 30 качать....

----------


## Макс

да, ирк это нечто такое близкое и родное...  :Smile:  вливайтесь  :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

ап)
если объясните как пользоватся mIRC 6.12  может и я подключусь)

----------


## Betta

*pulsewave*
он пишет типа что это только на 30 дней,так как надо гдето зарегиться...

----------


## Wolf

с регистрацией я жестко разобрался =)
и с остальным тоже

----------


## Betta

*pulsewave*
да

----------


## Wolf

сюда лучше не выкладывайте, лучше в личку кому надо будет

----------


## NoNaMe

Надо бы назначить время активной работы чата, чтоб не ждать целыми сутками пока кто-нибудь появится.

----------


## Wolf

*NoNaMe* давай предлагай.

14.08  22.00мск устроит когонибудь?

----------


## Wolf

> пробуем сцылко irc://irc.wenet.ru/su


 ну вот,теперь совсем просто. отличный чат

----------


## Freezer2007

*pulsewave*
знаю в опере пашет, а еще где?
в Maxthon2 RC4

----------


## wert22

*Админу*

Как насчет того, чтобы поместить объявление о чате на главную страницу сверху дабы повысить его популярность?

----------


## Меня Нет

Да да, в личку! Знаете сколько ТУТ лички??? 1607! 
Есть шанс стать популярным!

----------

